# Winter Olympics....anyone going?



## Northstar (Jan 16, 2014)

With the Winter Olympics coming soon, I'm curious if any of the thousands of photographers here on CR will be going?

If you are going, what gear are you going to bring, and what will you be shooting?


----------



## K13X5C (Jan 16, 2014)

I would but I still miffed about Pussy Riot being jailed.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 16, 2014)

K13X5C said:


> I would but I still miffed about Pussy Riot being jailed.


They're out 
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/12/23/world/europe/russia-pussy-riot-member-freed/index.html


----------



## Northstar (Jan 16, 2014)

K13X5C said:


> I would but I still miffed about Pussy Riot being jailed.



i had no idea...wow.


----------



## Virgil Quick (Jan 16, 2014)

Got all my photo equipment but no bullet proof vest. Guess I will stay at home.


----------



## TeenTog (Jan 22, 2014)

Even if I were 
1) A professional
2) An Adult

There's no way I would go to Sochi. As aforementioned, I don't have a bulletproof vest


----------



## slclick (Jan 22, 2014)

Black Widow Photography will be there


----------



## rmfagan (Jan 22, 2014)

Funny, I saw a story about Russia having a problem selling out tickets and considered going. But ultimately, I could only sneak away for a 4-day weekend, 2 of which would be spent getting there/back, and I just don't know how realistic it would be to expect I'd get close enough to the action to get images without a credential. Ironically, I do have the requisite vest for Sochi, though it would likely raise some eyebrows at customs. 

But hey, $550 r/t from NYC to MOW, $150 r/t to Sochi and tickets to some events as cheap as $100. A case of Red Bull and a 10lb bag of beef jerky and you might sneak in just over a grand if you couch surf/slum it. And on the upside, if God forbid, something DID happen, you might finally get an image on the cover of Time...

I'll pass.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 22, 2014)

slclick said:


> Black Widow Photography will be there


I shoot Canon....they shoot cannons.... I'm staying home and will not watch it on TV..


----------



## ksagomonyants (Jan 22, 2014)

Sochi is a much safer place to be than Chicago/Philly or downtown Hartford


----------

